# The Sims 3 freezes!!!! HELPPPP



## bchalala (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm using Macbook Pro 13" for a year. I downloaded The Sims 3 from the internet, it keeps freezing after I choose a household. I can never access to play mode....  any help?

See picture below..
http://macosx.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=8156&stc=1&d=1335279606

Thank you all, 
B


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 25, 2012)

What comes in Console when that happens?
(In /Applications/Utilities)

Which exact version of Mac OS X do you have? 10.6.x, 10.7.x..?
Which is the version/build of that Sims 3 game?
Did it ever work on your Mac?
Do you have a second user on your Mac? If you do, does the game load under the other user?


----------



## debrlgomez (Jul 16, 2012)

I also had this problem. I went to a previous save, before it started freezing up, and it worked fine. I noticed that after I played guitar at the park and acquired a slew of new acquantainces, it began freezing frequently again. give the solution..?

http://www.sivanandabahamas.org


----------

